# The Flower Thread



## sjb007

As titled - The Flower Thread, please add to it :grin:

Just a couple of plants from my dads garden which I took today...


----------



## oscer1




----------



## Done_Fishin

Nice!!! .. remind me again where you live .. I'm coming over with my tent to camp out :wave: :smile:


----------



## Dori1960

Very beautiful flowers here to see!


----------



## sjb007

Just a couple more....


----------



## Dori1960

The pink of the flower is so subtle!!!


----------



## Done_Fishin

Nice stuff sbj ..


----------



## WereBo

Cornflowers and a Campion on my balcony.....


----------



## Will Watts

WereBo, I love that first one. I've always liked the head-on flower shots.


----------



## WereBo

Thanks someguy, I really love the deep blue colour :grin:


----------



## Dori1960

Beautiful flower shots! I have never seen that shade of blue before!


----------



## Acuta73

Wyoming Sage in the Shrub Steppe of the Owyhee country, SE Oregon:




















Had some other wildflower pics I can't find! Indian Paintbrush and a few others. Think they might be on my ex's laptop.

Pics with an ancient Fuji S5000.


----------



## Dori1960

I like the first one, the rock compliments the flowers!


----------



## WereBo

2 wonderful pics Acuta, like Dori the Sage is perfect against the rocks and clods, but I also love the tangle of branches and shadows in the 2nd ray:


*PS* - The name 'Owyhee' piqued my curiosity so I just had a look-see on Google-Earth - WOW!!! what a beautiful area, I love that solitary wilderness feel to it :grin:


----------



## Acuta73

Thanks, you two!

It's truly desolate country, but beautiful in its own right. As you turn South out of Rome, Oregon, you are greeted by signs warning you to bring your own food, water, fuel, and spare tireS. lol


----------



## Done_Fishin

Flowers .. Do Cactii count ?? 



















and on the way back ..


----------



## Dori1960

I really like these!! The last one is wonderful!


----------



## Done_Fishin

Thanks Dori, they're both wierd & wonderful .. great in silhouette against the sea when the sun is going down .. not really sure what they are just that they exist and grab my attention :smile:


----------



## Dori1960

A few of mine...
Selective coloring.








Miniature rose, used the Star-Effect in my camera...








Hibiscus with a visitor...








Puffy...


----------



## WereBo

WOW!!! Absolutely beautiful pics of some amazing plants, both of you!!! From the Greek cactus through the Harebell-looking plant and humming-bird to that purple 'Puffy' plant, stunning pics and flowers ray:


----------



## Dori1960

Done_Fishin said:


> Thanks Dori, they're both wierd & wonderful .. great in silhouette against the sea when the sun is going down .. not really sure what they are just that they exist and grab my attention :smile:


Looking at the base of the cactus, over here they are called Century Plants. 




WereBo said:


> WOW!!! Absolutely beautiful pics of some amazing plants, both of you!!! From the Greek cactus through the Harebell-looking plant and humming-bird to that purple 'Puffy' plant, stunning pics and flowers


Thanks!


----------



## Done_Fishin

bet you were cursing being at the wrong angle with that humming bird .. I can hear the air turn blue from here :laugh: great shots and love the purple fluffy one .. all of them actually but the purple one is another new one for me .. 

Thanks for the info about the century plants ..


----------



## Dori1960

Done_Fishin said:


> bet you were cursing being at the wrong angle with that humming bird .. I can hear the air turn blue from here :laugh: great shots and love the purple fluffy one .. all of them actually but the purple one is another new one for me ..


You are so right! I have been trying for several years now and that I all I have gotten.

I don't know what the purple one is, that one was taken in Minnesota when we were on a road trip.


----------



## WereBo

I took another walk around Greenwich Park yesterday, this time in the 'Flower-Gardens' behind the wonderful warden's-house (or someone). Unfortunately, although warm it was very overcast with only a minute or 2 of occasional sunny patches.

This splash of yellow against the darker foliage just leapt out at me, shouting 'Photograph me!'











Some knobbly wood.... (Still growing, too :grin











This limb was at just below waist-height, where it left the main trunk - I almost did myself an injury, moving around to get the angle right :laugh:











Anyone got a big lawn-mower?











I remember the deer-enclosure from when I was a little pup, but they were always in the distance and near impossible to see, behind the tall weeds and shrubs. Now, my 1st ever pic of a deer (complete with wire from the 2nd 'safety-fence')....


----------



## Dori1960

Very well done! So, the tree tried to trip you, eh? :wink:
You framed the deer nicely!


----------



## WereBo

Thank you Dori, the tree didn't try to trip me, I was straddling the limb at a 'dangerous' height.... :grin:

I couldn't blur the wire completely, so all I could do was try and use it to frame the deer, whilst trying not to trample the small children (and their parents) who were also trying to see the stag, to get the angles right.


Another wonderful tree, this one with a double-trunk and another tree behind it...











Baby acorns....











I did notice it appears it'll be a good year for '*Conkers*' (horse-chestnuts)....











Finally, as it's supposed to be a flower-thread, I'd better include some :grin:

Nature's geometry...










As busy as a...











I love the brilliant colours against the dark backdrop, on this one....


----------



## Dori1960

Beautiful shots! The last one is a wall-hanger for sure!!! ray:


----------



## Acuta73

Dori- The purple puffy thing is staggering! Cool shot of a cool flower.

Werebo- That last pick is great! Good composition and I love the contrast. Pretty stag, too. We have a similar (and larger) critter here we call "Elk" or "Wapiti" (yeah, I know you've heard of em once or twice).


----------



## WereBo

Thanks folks :wink: The stag in that pic was either a Fallow or Roe deer, I'm not sure which :4-dontkno

I must admit, after a lot of shots I wasn't happy with, mainly through poor light, the vividness of that last pic was a real pick-me-up :grin:


This is the same shot zoomed out a bit (With a 16Gb mem-card and 2 sets of excellent batteries, I prefer to zoom in/out with the camera, rather than software-crop back home :wink.....











The area where it is, with the previous pics of the tall grasses....











Some baby pine-cones, A.K.A. Squirrel-fodder for winter :grin:











General pics of some wonderful trees....


----------



## Dori1960

The baby pine cone shot is awesome! Well exposed, good color and the lines!! ray:


----------



## yustr

Two from this evening


----------



## Acuta73

Love the lighting and depth of field/contrast on the first one. Pretty shot!

Second is nice, too.


----------



## WereBo

Yep, the evening sun has lit and coloured them beautifully and the DoF is spot on, along with the contrasting background


----------



## Done_Fishin

both very nice shots but the first grabbed my attention with a "wow!!" ... not so much the second one although equally as good ..


----------



## yustr

Dragon Fly (on a flower)












Hand held with a 50mm F1.4 Super Takumar - not a macro - probably @ F5.6 or F8. BTW: this lens is probably 40 years old. Who says new is always better.


----------



## WereBo

WOW!!! That is one beautiful photo yustr, from the crisp detail to the framing, wonderful! Even the eyelashes are clear.... ray:


----------



## Done_Fishin

if I said that your earlier flower picture made me go "wow!" .. This one took my breath away .. thought werebo was talking about the flower photo until I scrolled up wondering where the eyelashes were ... Superb shot and handheld too!! Beautiful!!


----------



## Acuta73

Critter + flower + DoF....

Throw in some Chromatic Aberration and you'd be all the rage!

Wonderful pic, in all seriousness. The glint off the wings is awesome! I have a new wall paper on my desktop (think you could manage a 1080p version?).


----------



## Dori1960

yustr, your shots are awesome! ray:


----------



## EricG

Hi

A few bluebells captured in Caldbeck, Cumbria a couple of years ago


----------



## Dori1960

Good job! The colors are perfect!!


----------



## WereBo

Hi EricG and welcome to TSF and the Photographers Corner :wave:

A lovely shot of my favourite Spring flower, the light is just perfect and the colours are nicely rich


----------



## EricG

Thanks, both, for your comments.

One thing I noticed when I moved to digital capture from film was that digital images of bluebells don't seem to have that magenta cast that commonly occurred with film.


----------



## Done_Fishin

Does this count .. I just love the way this "plant" :laugh: glows in the sunlight


----------



## Mack

Managed to get out this weekend. Every where I went I saw Thistles.


----------



## Dori1960

Beautiful thistle!!!

Done_Fishin, what kind of plant?? I love it!!


----------



## Done_Fishin

Actually Dori, I think its a type of grass .. something like rye that grows wild .. I just love the way the light catches and enhances the shape and colouring, reminds me of a windsock ..

Mack beautiful shot .. I love thistles too!


----------



## Will Watts

Nice shots everyone :wave:


----------



## Done_Fishin

a short while after the above photo's and a little bit farther up the mountain ... at the edge of civilisation .. I shot these photo's of some type of onion .. at least that is what I am led to believe it is 

1.)










and a couple of bugs to add colour, one is above just hiding behind the flower pic 1 and a 2nd hiding behind a leaf in pic 3. .. #1 chased away #3 whilst I was watching .. 

2.)










3.)










4.)


----------



## Dori1960

Those are wonderful!! Very well exposed and framed, you nailed the whites!


----------



## oscer1

some great shots their Done_Fishin


----------



## WereBo

I'm completely smitten with that Greek grass, it looks as though there should be massive great rye-seeds laying on the ground, too big for a sparrow to pick up :grin:

You've got very beautiful rich colour and detail on the thistle shot Mack, and I love the webbing geometry on the lower spiky bits too ray:

@ DF - The white flower-head is very onion-like, but the leaves shown #3 are a thistle - Very likely an 'Echinops ritro', the Small Globe Thistle. Close up, each ball is composed of tiny rotating petals. The genus name comes from the Greek ekhinos, meaning hedgehog or sea urchin - Beautifully detailed pics though, especially with the bug for added interest


----------



## Done_Fishin

ray: Thanks guys for the thumbs up & comments 


.. seems for the moment I have two great hobbies that interact beautifully .. the bike gets me there to take the pictures ... :smile: cheap hobbies on both fronts .. plenty of exercise and apart from "fuel" costs nothing ..


----------



## Done_Fishin

Found this ornamental fountain in the middle of the road (central reservation) recently, nice little cactus effect & had these strange flowers growing at one end .. rather like very large white "bluebells" 

1.)










2.)











3.)










4.)










5.)


----------



## Dori1960

What a beautiful place to take wonderful photos!!


----------



## Done_Fishin

One of the other benefits of cycling Dori .. you go slow enough to be able to see what's happening around you, fast enough to travel far and wide within a few hours and you can stop to investigate anything of interest on the way .. 

wait til you see the next set of photo's I'll be uploading .. can't do it here since there are no Flowers .. :laugh: but it was my next stop after this .. and this followed the visit where I showed myself reflected in the fisheye mirror a 1000 feet up ..


----------



## Amd_Man

All you guys/girls sure can use a camera. The pics look great!


----------



## Dori1960

I know what you mean, I can't drive so walk to work every day. It is amazing the things I see. I look forward to seeing your next posts!


----------



## Done_Fishin

I used to walk .. No car for years .. I cycle because it gives me more time to take photo's :smile: and I can get out for long rides even overnight .. much cooler


----------



## WereBo

Superb pics DF, beautifully composed ray:


----------



## zuluclayman

good pics by all :grin:

winter here still so not too many flowers about - these from my garden:

primula










marmalade bush (orange browallia) - spectacular when shrub is loaded with flower


----------



## WereBo

Beautifully vivid shots of the primulas DF







- Unfortunately, they've suffering from 'Powdery Mildew' (The white powdery deposits on the upper stems). You can find more blurb (and cures) here - *Link*.


----------



## Amd_Man

I think that I'm going to ask Santa this year for a half decent camera. I like all your pics in this thread and has me intrigued to get out there and find unique shots to take.


----------



## zuluclayman

this is the marmalade bush in full flower:


----------



## Leo G

This is one of my favorite flower shots I've taken. I call it Iridescence


----------



## WereBo

Thank you Zulu for identifying that bush - On the journey to chauffeuring Mrs WereBo to work and back, we pass a front-garden that has what appears to be a 'Marmalade Bush', although it's more tree-shaped. Unfortunately, it's on a main road with no parking, so I can't get any photos of it.

We've been wondering what it is for months, now you've put us out of our misery :grin: - I gotta admit, it's well named :laugh:


Hi LeoG :wave:

You've caught that flower beautifully, from the subtle colour-changes of the petals to their velvety texture - Lovely pic


----------



## Leo G

That shot one a picture of the day, before all those sites went out of business.


----------



## Done_Fishin

Leo I agree with Werebo .. beautiful picture ..


----------



## zuluclayman

went out to test new tripod head (manfrotto 701RC2 - video head) and found this bird in the orange browallia (marmalade bush) mentioned in my post above - the locals soon came to try and turf it out with no success:

bird wars on Vimeo


----------



## DonaldG

Hi Leo
Welcome to the Photographer's corner. :wave:

Please don't be a stranger here. :smile:


----------



## WereBo

A well-caught video Zulu, you were lucky to be at the right place at the right time AND with the right gear :grin:

I gotta admit though, I had flashbacks to Capt. Jack Sparrow in the 'Pirates of the Caribbean', with the fighting on the loosely swaying wires :grin:


----------



## Dori1960

Wonderful video! Your flower shots are awesome as well!!

Leo, your flower is very beautiful!


----------



## DonaldG

The humble dandelion in macro...



















Note the very narrow dof


----------



## Acuta73

WOW!, those are a couple neat shots!


----------



## zuluclayman

a couple of stills pulled from the video I took of the bird in the marmalade bush:


----------



## DonaldG

Thanks Acuta

ZCM: Nice 'stills'. beautiful colours. Interesting bird.


----------



## Dori1960

ZCM, I like those!!

DonaldG, wonderful shots!!


----------



## WereBo

I really like the rich colours in your shots Zulu, it adds a real touch of 'exotic' to the pics.

I love that 1st dandelion macro Donald, a wonderful abstract pic. The detail in the 2nd shot is stunning, right down to the seed-barbs.


----------



## DonaldG

Thanks Dori & WB.

ZCM: I love the softening of the flowers but not the bird - enchanting - that magic bullet filter is working its magic for you.


----------



## WereBo

After a frustrating session trying to photo a beautiful moth on my balcony yesterday (Dark red/mahogany-coloured, but the moth insisted on trying to hide underneath the leaves :sigh - I eventually came away with this macro of a nasturtium leaf. Taken in full sunlight, which nicely backlit the leaf :smile:


----------



## Dori1960

I love how you captured the delicate veins, the color is very good as well. ray:


----------



## Dori1960

Odd flowers... :laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin

must admit that I like that first one better than the second .. an pleasant change in method of presentation .. you must let us in on your secret ..

some really beautiful work being shown here .. keep up the good work everyone 

here are a few of mine taken yesterday ..










and this 










from which I cropped this ..


----------



## Dori1960

Your Hibiscus(?) shots are very good! I especially like the last crop. Still very clear.

I use 'Polar Coordinates' in Gimp. The first one is 'Polar Mapping' and the second one is Linear(?) mapping. Not sure since that is rendered by un-checking the Polar Mapping box. It really is fun to see what you end up with.


----------



## Done_Fishin

Thansk Dori .. I use Gimp in Ubuntu .. I shall have to check that out .. don't remember seeing anything with those titles .. 

which one is the hibsiscus .. just never got around to learning names .. just like going places ... I know how to get there but don't ask me what roads I take :smile:


----------



## Dori1960

It's under Filters-Distorts on the top bar.


----------



## Done_Fishin

Thx .. I'll give it a try ..


----------



## DonaldG

A rose by any other name....




















... would smell just as sweet


----------



## WereBo

Stunning detail in those two pics Donald, right down to the fibrous furry bits on the edges of the sepals (the green 'bud-case') ray:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Beautiful Donald ray:


----------



## zuluclayman

Beautiful shots Donald - crisp and clean as a freshly starched shirt :grin: 

my efforts, not as clear and clean as Donald's, curse you and your canon glass :grin:

an older shot from my backyard of a "rose by any other name" - was taking pics when rain started, cursed and swore at it until I got inside and put this first shot up and saw the water droplet which to me kinda makes the shot. The second is of some cut roses from the same bush in a little vase I made.


----------



## WereBo

It's still a nicely crisp and detailed photo Zulu and the out-of-focus fencing makes a lovely backdrop - The single rain-drop rightly makes it excellent :grin:

PS - I like that vase too :grin:


----------



## Dori1960

Donald, your rose shots are beautiful!  Very crisp and clean. 

zuluclayman, well done! I love your vase, wonderful!


----------



## Done_Fishin

One day I should really find out what the flowers are called here in Greece .. this was on a tree ..










*This ...*









*
becomes this .. I think its called a Passion Flower ..*










*I really like the delicate formation of the stigma & carpels on these flowers *


----------



## sjb007

Some nice shots there DF, I dont recall coming across them over here!


----------



## WereBo

Beautiful crisp and detailed pics DF, with rich vibrant colours and the DoF is spot-on for the backgrounds ray:


----------



## Done_Fishin

I try to use auto macro mode where possible unless it insists that it wants the background over the subject matter .. then I force macro mode ..


----------



## Dori1960

Your macro shots are awesome, shoot, all of your photos are awesome!! ray:


----------



## sjb007

Taken from a National Trust Garden in Cornwall - Trelissick


----------



## Done_Fishin

Dori Thx ray: 

sjb .. wonderful shots .. shame that the flower on the right in first shot looks wilted .. but otherwise "wow" !!


----------



## Dori1960

Wonderful flower shots!!! Beautiful colors on all!


----------



## WereBo

Beautifully vivid pics sjb, very rich and vibrant.


----------



## yustr

Rose of Sharon bud - will have all phases tomorrow.


----------



## WereBo

A beautifully detailed pic yustr, the maroon contrasts wonderfully with the greenery


----------



## Done_Fishin

and a beautifully out of focus background


----------



## DonaldG

Done_Fishin said:


> and a beautifully out of focus background


The _*out of focus*_ background (and foreground) is known as 'bokeh'. 

Where bokeh is required, so to enhance the subject matter, it is desirable to have a narrow depth of field. One way of getting a goodly amount of bokeh is by using the widest aperture that you can. Another way is to use a telephoto lens and shoot from a distance, again with a wide aperture.

Focusing on the subject matter must also be precise for the effect to become absolute. Note the point of focus on yustr's photo. On the tip of the foreground bud. That is where the main interest of the image is. The rest, in bokeh, is supplementary to and in support of that.

I nice capture.


----------



## Done_Fishin

Thanks for reminding me of the terminology Donald .. I had forgotten it .. I seem to remember reading that the perfect bokeh is when the background blurs into small circles of colour ..


----------



## Acuta73

Not sure if this is a flower or boat or landscape image (I wanted the flower pastels to fit with the boats, but I think I over did it). It fits into all. I should have had more sky, less blacktop, and put the flowers more to center of field. But the color saturation is sure nice, even though I'm still getting noise/aberration in the background trees.

Port of Garibaldi, Oregon











The garbage can just ain't helping any, but what can you do?


----------



## WereBo

WOW!!! That's some 'Sea of Masts' :laugh:

It sorta works though, with the masts highlighted against the dark trees backdrop, it gives a wonderful jumbled look to the harbour.

As a suggestion, if you get a lot closer to the flower-planter (traffic permitting) and kneel/squat down so you're either parallel or slightly below the plants themselves, a wide-angle setting and a shallow DoF should give you what I think you're after :wink:


----------



## Done_Fishin

I agree and you'd also lose the garbage can, wooden pole and the overhead cable .. I would probably have gone in close to get the flowers up close with out of focus boats plus a second one with boats in focus through out of focus flowers .. just to see how it looked. Altering the background behind the flowers & masts if possible to get a good contrast. Requires time though to do that and if with company they need to be patient with you .. or let them walk on :laugh:


----------



## Dori1960

I agree with what has been said. A lot of times changing your position will give you a better shot. Over all this shot is well done! The colors of the flowers are well balanced!


----------



## Acuta73

Traffic was kinda the issue, the port road is one-way and rather busy. I probably could have made it a bit closer for better composition, but the "best" woulda been kneeling in the middle of the road (probably not a good plan...lol).

To my left was cars, trees, and a building so I couldn't get far that way, either.

I may try a crop and clone out that wire and see what happens? (I'd lose the blue boat in the crop, but still worth a go)


----------



## Dori1960

No shot is worth getting run over! I would like to see what you can come up with your crop!


----------



## Acuta73

Well, I gave it a try, not the best at correcting photos (I usually only use these programs for image mapping for CGI), but....here's my attempt:


----------



## WereBo

Mmmmm.... That's lots better







Not only have you got the subject you were after, you've lost all the unwanted 'street-furniture' too.

You've now salvaged a great photo, nice one :wink:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Nicely done ...


----------



## Acuta73

Thank you both.

And special thanks to Done_Fishin for an easy "push" in the direction I needed to go!


----------



## Done_Fishin

They scratch my back, I scratch someone elses ... :laugh: That's what this forum is all about .. helping each other .. with the idea of improvement .. 

:wave:


----------



## Dori1960

With the crop you nailed this shot!!!


----------



## Acuta73

Got stuck in Spokane, Wa this week for an extra day (long story), thankfully I was prepared for boredom and brought my camera with me. Spent an hour in the parking lot at the hotel wandering around looking for things to shoot. Amazing what you can find in August in a Super 8 parking lot!


*Flowers past:*





























*Live ones:*




















*So close...SOOOO CLOSE!!*











I tried for a bit to get this shot right, but had to give up and go to bed. :sigh:


----------



## WereBo

I like the way the bee appears to be resting it's elbows on it's knees, in that last shot :laugh: - Well worth the wait and extra shots :grin:

You've caught very excellent details in t'other pics too, it's amazing what beauty can be found in the 'mundane' world around us ray:


----------



## Done_Fishin

by limiting the DOF like that you would have thought the shots were taken in the country .. except for the colouring :laugh: but a great photo shoot .. and I love that shot of the bee hovering and looking for a place to land ..


----------



## Acuta73

I tried very hard to get the flower and bee in focus at the same time. The green stem covering the flower kept blowing over with every breath of wind, too. Very annoying.

To be honest? I wish I could get the DOF to extend to ∞, but I think the telephoto will not allow this as the focal plane is so shallow. Dunno. Makes for nice bokeh, though!


----------



## Dori1960

Very nice shots!!!


----------



## Ooudestomp

Oooh, flowers :grin:

Got some shots 'ere!

































I love the detail on this little flower


----------



## Dori1960

Beautiful series!!!
What kind of flowers in the second and fourth one?
The last one is perfect!!! ray:


----------



## Ooudestomp

Thanks 
I can tell ya the fourth is a fuchsia, and I don't know what the second one is 

I haven't a clue what the third one is, I am hoping someone could tell me!


----------



## WereBo

The 2nd looks like Lobelia, but I can't place the name of the 3rd one - Lovely shots ooude, though #3 & #5 could be cropped a little tighter to the central subject :wink:


----------



## zuluclayman

a couple of azaleas from my back garden - poor things have been neglected have sooty mould etc but they still bloom beautifully this time of year :grin:



















both pics shot in RAW mode and edited in Camera RAW then converted to jpeg.


----------



## Dori1960

Very delicate, you captured the colors very nicely!


----------



## WereBo

Beautiful pics Zulu, well composed and balanced, though the 2nd pic looks a bit dark - Were they6 snapped during the evening?

Sooty-Mould won't harm the plant much, unless it gets severe, then it blocks the sunlight and limits the photosynthesis. It's caused by the 'Honeydew' from pests like aphids etc; if you can get rid of the green/black/white-fly, the mould will disappear with a wash or 2 from a hosepipe (or rain) :grin:


----------



## yustr

Sooty Mold - now that's a great name for a rock band!!! :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Nice .. lets put all our flowers in one place and have a picnic .. :smile:


----------



## Dori1960

Done_Fishin said:


> Nice .. lets put all our flowers in one place and have a picnic .. :smile:


Sounds good to me!


----------



## zuluclayman

WereBo said:


> Beautiful pics Zulu, well composed and balanced, though the 2nd pic looks a bit dark - Were they6 snapped during the evening?



No, not in the evening - just a gloomy, cloudy day & I left them a little dark in the foliage to allow the bloom to stand out more :grin:

Even though cloudy was able to use f4.5 @1/160th sec with the ISO set to 100 to give less grain.

I wanted the shutter speed up a bit because there was a gusty breeze which was making the bush shake - didn't want the movement to cause me to lose the clarity of the stamen which almost look to have gold/metallic ends in the pics - stll not as clear as I would have liked - I'll blame it on cheap glass, old age and a slight breeze :laugh:


----------



## WereBo

The detail's still superb though, so something worked right :laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Unfortunately I could do nothing about the DOF with these so we get the brick background .. should learn to do layers and defocus the background but I'll do that when I finally retire I reckon .. or stop cycling .. 

Lilies (I think :smile

1.)









2.)









3.)









Japanese Anemones (So my Mum says !!)
4.)









5.)


----------



## WereBo

Wonderful vibrant colours to those lilies DF, they catch the eye enough so you don't really notice the brickwork, apart from being a good neutral-coloured backdrop









You were lucky with the Japanese Anemones, my Mum's plants only flowered for a few days, then went brown and icky for most of the rest of the year :grin:


----------



## Dori1960

I agree, the brick wall doesn't distract from the flowers.
Very beautiful flowers. I love the Japanese Anemones, have never seen one before! ray:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Thanks .. all these are in what's left of my brothers garden after the council sold off the leased land (that was with the property) to developers .. it used to be a lovely long garden inhabited & visited by slow worms, bats, butterflies , bees of many different types and many many other insects .. during my stay I saw very little .. at least though the flowers were beautiful. The apples, which looked ripe, refused to fall off the trees .. one that did was delicious .. 










Cropped to ..


----------



## Dori1960

I am so sad to hear of the changes you mentioned. 

The apples look good enough to pick, I can almost taste one!! ray:


----------



## Done_Fishin

apart from the loss of wildlife there is also the loss of photographic material .. a sad time indeed for that small community ...


----------



## Dori1960

Precisely! That is what is so sad about it! I cry when I see another building go up.


----------



## WereBo

That's a fair crop of apples there DF and some wonderful shots of 'em - They sorta remind me of going out with Mum & Dad for the 'Sunday Spin' around Kent, when it was full of orchards, waaay back last century (well, during the early 60's :grin - Which bit of the UK were you visiting?

I agree about the loss of habitat for the wildlife, I was reading an article, a few years ago, which mentioned that since the end of WWII, England has lost approx 45,000 miles of hedgerows! That plus the 'prairie-farming' techniques is leaving our countryside as a mono-culture, only useful for food production :sigh:


----------



## Done_Fishin

@ Werebo .. Three Bridges, Near Crawley West Sussex .. just South of Gatwick Airport ..


----------



## WereBo

Ahhhh.... Some beautiful countryside down there - Thanks DF :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

*Hibiscus*










*This flower was showing abeautiful purple/ mauve colour yet try as I would I could not repeat the colour in the picture .. even by editing *










*Lily .. ???*










*fuschsia*


----------



## Done_Fishin

:laugh: Forgot to put this one ..

*Summer Gladiola*


----------



## sjb007

Wonderful colours DF :grin:

Here is a clover ball...... It a shame this months common theme photo gallery is blue and not green!


----------



## Done_Fishin

I know what you mean .. and it looks like you got virtually all the different shades of green in that one photo .. ray:


----------



## WereBo

Beautifully vibrant pics DF, though I had to put my dark-glasses on for 'em :grin:

I know what you mean about the blue/purple effect, when I snapped the Cornflower (below)on my balcony earlier this year, that had lost it's purple tinges too. I suspect it's cos the human eye can see further into the Ultra-Violet range than the camera sensor can.

@ sjb - That's a beautiful but strange plant there, it's a pity the flower was in the shade though, I'd love to see more detail of it.


----------



## Dori1960

These are some stunning flower shots!!!


----------



## Done_Fishin

WereBo said:


> I know what you mean about the blue/purple effect, when I snapped the Cornflower (below)on my balcony earlier this year, that had lost it's purple tinges too. I suspect it's cos the human eye can see further into the Ultra-Violet range than the camera sensor can.


most likely that there are limitations to the sensors .. I have experienced problems with yellows too especially flowers and road lights .. road lights tend to upset the focusing system .. this was a first though with "blues"


----------



## Leo G

I have problem with purples and reds, especially reds. They will blow out the sensor a lot easier than any other color. If you have a histogram that separates the colors you can see how the red will be clipped while the rest of the colors are in range. This is the problem I have on my D70S Nikon. Not sure if the CMOS sensors still have this problem, I know the CCD sensors have it.


----------



## Dori1960

Do you shoot raw? I was skeptical about RAW vs JPG until I researched and did some experiments using Nikon`s ViewNX2. You really DO have more control over your shots when using RAW. Also, try to underexpose by about -.3 stops, that has worked for me as well. The D70S is a fine camera!


----------



## WereBo

Unfortunately, my camera doesn't have the RAW facility, it's jpg's only :sigh:


----------



## Dori1960

That stinks!


----------



## Acuta73

Remember back to my Prowler case mod? Remember I could never get the dang thing to show up as purple, only blue?

I feel that pain. lol


----------



## Leo G

Dori1960 said:


> Do you shoot raw? I was skeptical about RAW vs JPG until I researched and did some experiments using Nikon`s ViewNX2. You really DO have more control over your shots when using RAW. Also, try to underexpose by about -.3 stops, that has worked for me as well. The D70S is a fine camera!


I don't have the software to shoot raw. And the red problem is a known issue. I always shoot -.3EV for outdoor shots. The rest of the time I adjust it to whatever is needed.

I was shooting this particular flower and I had to go to -1.3ev to get the flower to be unclipped and by then everything else was pretty dark. I ended up shooting and doing a layered shot. Its a pain, but it works.


----------



## zuluclayman

You can edit jpegs in Camera Raw if you have that as a plug-in for Photoshop - it gives you some better options than Photoshop for recovering detail, adjusting white balance etc. I'm not sure if you can do so in UFRaw - the plug-in for GIMP which can also be used as a stand alone RAW editor.


----------



## Dori1960

Not trying to be pushy but Nikon`s ViewNX2 is free...


----------



## Leo G

Free for a limited period.


----------



## Done_Fishin

zuluclayman said:


> You can edit jpegs in Camera Raw if you have that as a plug-in for Photoshop - it gives you some better options than Photoshop for recovering detail, adjusting white balance etc. I'm not sure if you can do so in UFRaw - the plug-in for GIMP which can also be used as a stand alone RAW editor.


Didn't know about UFRaw .. worth giving it a try .. my camera is also jpg only .. and I use gimp ..


----------



## Dori1960

Leo G said:


> Free for a limited period.


Sorry, didn't realize!


----------



## Done_Fishin

In UFRaw it seems that there is an option to open RAW JPG's .. but when I tried to open one of my jpg files I got a "cannot decode" error .. so quite probable that it has to be a jpg file saved from raw format


----------



## zuluclayman

ah - wasn't sure whether UFRaw did open them - no longer have GIMP on here to try things - should put it back on so I can play in it and possibly help answer OP's questions :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman

some pics from my spring garden:

pansy










geranium










rose bud


----------



## Leo G

I was thinking, spring whaaaaa?

Yer down under mate!!!

Nice shots.


----------



## zuluclayman

ha ha - yup, 'tis springtime in the Land of Oz


----------



## WereBo

Lovely pics Zulu, the colours are really vibrant


----------



## Ooudestomp

Great pics there Zulu! I love vibrant colours!

Ya know that flower pic I posted a while back? Well, I been editing it :grin: What do you guys think?

From this:









To this:









And I also did another one, This:









To this:










I am not sure whether to crop them, what do you guys think?


----------



## WereBo

Re: #1 - The extra colour saturation has made a world of difference, all it needs now is an extra touch of either 'Brightness' or, of your software has it, 'Gamma' increase, just to 'lift' the whole image.

Re: #2 - That's a drastic improvement, you could try just cropping the out-of-focus branch that's down the left-hand edge, and an equivalent amount off the top, a few pixels above where the leaf-stem leaves the branch and hangs down (to keep the same ratio).

Otherwise, an excellent improvement, nicely done


----------



## Ooudestomp

Thanks Werebo!
I will try cropping it both ways and see which one looks best.


----------



## Done_Fishin

Bourganvillea .. plenty of it around here and in lots of different colours


----------



## zuluclayman

nice pic DF - love Bouganvilleas - except the thorny bits


----------



## Done_Fishin

They have thorns ??? most of what I see are on the other side of a fence and I have never had a chance to try to scramble through any ... :laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin

What I like is the way that they enhance views when they run the length of buildings ...


----------



## Dori1960

Wow! That is huge!


----------



## WereBo

Definitely a superb specimen DF, I bet there's some wildlife living in that :grin: :


----------



## Done_Fishin

:laugh: it's also a tourist hotel, so probably many varieties .. but after being told of thorns I don't think I'll be looking into it !!! :smile:


----------



## WereBo

That's where a suit-of-armour comes in handy... :laugh:


----------



## Acuta73

Recovered some old pics from back in the 90's, one here, 2 in the reflection thread. 

*Juniper Berries*


----------



## WereBo

WOW! That's a superb quality pic Acuta, so much so that Mrs WereBo wanted to pick them for her gin.... :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman

love the juniper berries Acuta - such great colours in them :grin:

here's a humble tomato flower - tiny and often overlooked, many vegetables have nice flowers


----------



## WereBo

I don't think there is such a thing as a humble flower, they're all beautiful in their own unique way :wink:

A beautifully composed shot Zulu, from the pin-sharp detail to the fuzzy DoF, I love it for it's simplicity ray:


----------



## DonaldG

You can almost small the musky aroma of the plant. It will make me look closer at vegi flowers!


----------



## zuluclayman

some more from the garden:

a succulent's flower:










daisy:


----------



## WereBo

I love the quality of detail of the succulent, but it's a pity it's a bit lost against the background, a little bit of cropping would cure that nicley :wink:

The daisy is beautiful, from the pastel-shading to the vivid deep colouring of the centre - Slightly increasing the DoF would get the petals in pin-sharp focus.

Both are excellent pics though


----------



## yustr

Onion (I didn't know they flowered either)


----------



## yustr

Rose











I may have posted this elsewhere - sorry. I guess I like flowers just budding as much as in full bloom.


----------



## yustr

One more on my budding theme

Rose of Sharon











Again sorry if this is a repost.


----------



## WereBo

Superb quality pics yustr, especially the way you caught the transparent covering on the onion - They have beautiful flowers when they open, something like this but more ball-shaped...











The roses are also lovely, I also like flower-buds, I think for the promise of what's to come grin:


----------



## DonaldG

Hey Guys, some great photos ... All...


----------



## Done_Fishin

Bougainvillea

Couldn't find any thorns :laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Anyone any ideas what this might be ???


----------



## WereBo

To be honest, I haven't the faintest idea; I've never seen anything like 'em before, but they're intriguing, along with very well framed and exposed


----------



## Done_Fishin

I saw it my brother & I were out walking .. reminds me a little of the bougainvillea but these are like fingers .. never seen them before .. might have to go knock on the door and ask :laugh:


----------



## zuluclayman

the humble tomato flower of my previous post has turned nicely into mini truss tomatoes










here's a cucumber flower that will hopefully turn into a delicious lebanese cucumber


----------



## WereBo

Lovely crisp shots Zulu, the DoF is spot-on for both foreground and background - It's amazing just how hairy some plants are :laugh:


I looked out my window yesterday morning and saw my supposed 'Christmas Cactus' had lost track of time.....





























Oh, it doesn't always live so dangerously, perched on the balcony-rail, I only put it there temporarily so I could get the sunlight on it for photographing.... :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman

ah - never heard it called 'Christmas Cactus' before - I have lots of them in my backyard in pots - inherited from an uncle of my brother-in-law - look good when all in flower like that - nice pics WereBo!


----------



## WereBo

I think this one is suffering from an identity-crisis, last year it flowered at Easter time, though the 'Easter Cactus' has a slightly different flower :grin:


----------



## Ooudestomp

Love looking at all the flowers here, great colours! I had a great rose left on my old rose bush, I kept meaning to take a snap of it, but I found out yesterday that it had gone! Blast!


----------



## JBSFFUN

Here are A few of my Keepers.:beerchug:


----------



## JBSFFUN

And a couple more. Enjoy taking flower pictures + the variety we get in the desert southwest is great.


----------



## WereBo

Hi JBSFFUN and welcome to the TSF Photographers Corner :wave:

Absolutely stunning pics of some very beautiful cacti, the colours are vibrant and the detail pin-sharp.

That last cactus (over-inflated starfish) is amazing!

I appreciate the blue sky behind the Sunflower too, the sky here has been dismally overcast, these past few days :laugh:


----------



## zuluclayman

nice pics - some cacti have amazing flowers!


----------



## JBSFFUN

Werebo + zuluclayman,
Thanks for the comments. That is what I have always loved about the desert ("Sonoran" where I live Southern Arizona USA). At the right times she will show her hidden beauty. 
Many only see the thorns and rocks and sand. Kind of like some cranky women I've known ! HA. If your ever in Tucson, Az let me know + I'll buy you a pint at my local pub.
We have plenty of blue sky's to share around here.


----------



## WereBo

Some pics from Greenwich park yesterday, totally weird cos it's mid-November and everything is supposed to be dying back, yet it was brilliant sunshine, 14C and I was walking around with no jacket


----------



## zuluclayman

nice ones WereBo - love number 3 with the large leafed plant among the flowers - looks almost like the sea in different colours - nice rhythms in it.

14C and you walk around without a jacket - that's winter temps for us and definitely jacket weather :grin:


----------



## WereBo

One gets acclimatised to the cold, after living on the N Yorkshire moors for several winters :grin:


More flowers, also without their jackets on.... :laugh:











Technically, mushrooms and toadstools are the flowering-fruit of the main 'plant', so....


----------



## Acuta73

Love those pics, WereBo! The leaves are gone here, it's into the rain cycle, and temps hover in the range of refrigerator.

Was Elk hunting for 10 days, found some wild rose hips and snowberry to mark the end of the growing season.






















Not technically a flower, but lichen can be pretty!


----------



## WereBo

Lovely crystal-sharp clarity Acuta, especially the lichen ray:


----------



## Done_Fishin

@ werebo .. a few of those mushrooms please with some nice crispy bacon .. they make my mouth water just looking at them .. 

beautiful photos all ..


----------



## WereBo

@ DF - I don't think they're the edibles ones, especially with the amount of dog-mess around


----------



## DonaldG

There's nowt like a drop of manure to bring the crops on! :grin:

I understand that parts of China are somewhat odoriferous due to the habit of 'feeding' the vegi patches with the contents of the chamber pots!

I do look in the supermarket, watching out for the label 'Produce of China' ...


----------



## Done_Fishin

:lol: well worth looking out for those "offerings" and I think I'll stick to the local produce thanks !!


----------



## Dwboy

Leo G said:


> This is one of my favorite flower shots I've taken. I call it Iridescence


Very beautiful shot there Leo:thumb: That's a rose:huh:


----------



## Leo G

Thanks DWB. I got a Picture Of The Day award for that shot


----------



## tsujp

I know it's a hedge but I thought i'd contribute what little I have, for now.


----------



## WereBo

Hi Fluidz and welcome to the Photographers Corner :wave:

A hedge is as good as most anything else to practice with, your Depth-of-Field is really good, with the foreground shoot nice and crisp, then fading to a nice blurry background - The same with the contrasts being nice and dark, but not so dark to lose the detail, the colour-depth is rich and natural looking too.

Very nicely done Fluidz







, what camera do you have?


----------



## tsujp

WereBo said:


> Hi Fluidz and welcome to the Photographers Corner :wave:
> 
> A hedge is as good as most anything else to practice with, your Depth-of-Field is really good, with the foreground shoot nice and crisp, then fading to a nice blurry background - The same with the contrasts being nice and dark, but not so dark to lose the detail, the colour-depth is rich and natural looking too.
> 
> Very nicely done Fluidz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , what camera do you have?


Thanks 

I have a Canon 600D using the kit lens. Going to get a 50mm f1.4 after my Japan trip


----------



## Dwboy

Fluidz said:


> I know it's a hedge but I thought i'd contribute what little I have, for now.


 I love your Location: I wish it was Japan.:thumb: Nihon wa ne sugoi des yo!
DWB


----------



## Pa Woodbutcher

Beautiful pictures all. They had the wife drooling LOL. She loves her flowers and plants!


----------



## Pa Woodbutcher

Just a few of the plants she has taken pictures of. Been across the country and back a half a dozen times, taking different routes every time...Every time she has pictures of plants and flowers. :grin:


----------



## Amd_Man

Nice pics evryone!


----------



## Dwboy

Fluidz said:


> Thanks
> 
> I have a Canon 600D using the kit lens. Going to get a 50mm f1.4 after my Japan trip


Where will you go in Japan (Nihon wa doko ikano?) Kanagawa, Tokyo, Nagoya? Maybe Osaka side







Nihon go hanashi mas ka?


----------



## tsujp

Dwboy said:


> Where will you go in Japan (Nihon wa doko ikano?) Kanagawa, Tokyo, Nagoya? Maybe Osaka side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nihon go hanashi mas ka?


I shall be riding from Sapporo to Osaka by bicycle (pedal) 

We are riding on the west side, and crossing over the Tokyo once we reach Niigata, then we ride to Osaka on the east cost


----------



## Dwboy

tsujp said:


> I shall be riding from Sapporo to Osaka by bicycle (pedal)
> 
> We are riding on the west side, and crossing over the Tokyo once we reach Niigata, then we ride to Osaka on the east cost


:smile: I like riding myself:thumb: I hope you bring your camera and get lot of photos to post. Maybe a evening or two in Roppongi:whistling:


----------



## tsujp

Dwboy said:


> :smile: I like riding myself:thumb: I hope you bring your camera and get lot of photos to post. Maybe a evening or two in Roppongi:whistling:


I am planning to post photos as I go, if I can find internet cafes, on https://otakujapan.wordpress.com/

I guess I shall also make a thread in the photo forum and post some photos of Sakura or whatever in this as well


----------



## Done_Fishin

A warm welcome to fellow cyclists .. some bushes trees & shrubs here too :smile:











but I prefer the daffodils, unfortunately the english weather was very miserable


----------



## WereBo

@ Pa Woodbutcher - Wonderful desert-plant pics there, I especially like #1 the spiky plant with the tendrils growing off (aerial-roots?)









Hi Tsujp and Dwboy and welcome to the Photographers Corner :wave: - I look forward to seeing plenty of pics from around Japan, 'tis a beautiful country, from what I've seen on TV :grin:

@ DF - I love that pano-shot very much, from the street-lighting on the bike and shrubs to the city-lights in the distance, yet with enough detail to see the Acropolis at the hill's summit - Superb! ray: I just noticed something odd though, the top part of the bush is 'golden-lit' from the street-light(s), but the lower part appears to be lit with a pure white light to show the greenery (rather than 'goldery' :grin, is someone playing with light-painting' perchance? :wink:

Gotta admit, daffodils do brighten any miserable day with their vibrant splashes of colour :laugh:


----------



## tsujp

WereBo said:


> Hi Tsujp


It's Fluidz, I got a name change haha


----------



## Dwboy

tsujp said:


> post some photos of Sakura


Will you have a Japanese friend or guide? I love Japan so much for reasons you already know. I guess you know the good time the blooming cherry blossom causes (Sakura)


----------



## tsujp

Dwboy said:


> Will you have a Japanese friend or guide? I love Japan so much for reasons you already know. I guess you know the good time the blooming cherry blossom causes (Sakura)


Going with a friend, who isn't Japanese


----------



## DonaldG

Hey guys.. Please dont hijack the thread. Thanks


----------



## SABL

Taken many years ago:

Jack in the pulpit, a yellow-orange fly agaric, and a few Parrot mushrooms. Most of my pics are of mushrooms or wildlife. I may make a trip to some of my favorite areas now that I am back in familiar surroundings....


----------



## WereBo

Hi SABL, nice to see you here :laugh:

Excellent quality pics there, especially the fungi, both of which I've never seen or heard of before (We only get the usual red fly-agarics here)


----------



## SABL

Hi Bo!! I get lucky sometimes with the old P&S (Sony DCS V-1 5MP)....but sure have lots to sort through on quality. DSLR would probably leave me less keepers with my skill....:rofl: I am very bad about sorting my pics and have many albums to search to find anything worth posting......:sigh:

The weather's been unusually warm and I may go out for a walk......recent rains and warm temps (23C right now) may have the woods coming alive again.


----------



## Done_Fishin

I got this little fella yesterday as I very slowly & patiently stalked it from tree to tree with my camera poised (Full Zoom) & at the ready .. not a bad shot of the ivy either :laugh:


----------



## WereBo

Now that has turned out perfectly, the ivy and bark really highlight the Robin's red feathering,, without being saturated, and it follows the 'Rule of thirds' beautifully ray:


----------



## DonaldG

Ditto to what Bo said...'specially re the rule of thirds.


----------



## DonaldG

Hey SABL - good to see you. Don't be a stranger in the Photographer's Corner. Pop in for a coffee any time. :wave:


----------



## Done_Fishin

Thanks for the comments about the Robin .. I was just lucky enough that it came close enough to get a reasonable size image that I could crop down without "going digital" on the image :wave:


----------



## zuluclayman

my poor magnolia that has been the same size for about 3 years - flowers every now and again but doesn't seem to want to grow


----------



## WereBo

Very excellent detail there and nice tight cropping - I can almost feel the silkiness of the petals









The magnolias here have put on an excellent display this year, I see lots of 'em every day taking Mrs WereBo to work and back, the branches have been nearly sweeping the ground under the weight of flowers. It's just a shame they're all on the main roads with strict no-parking enforcement :sigh:


----------



## tsujp

Just some (emphasis on some) of my pictures from Japan relating to flowers and stuff


----------



## WereBo

You've some very beautiful shots there tsujp, 1 or 2 could benefit from a slightly deeper DoF, though I do like the vignette effect to highlight the focal-pint on some of them


----------



## zuluclayman

some nice images there tsujp - I particularly like the camellia images

poor old azalea in the last shot is like one of mine atm - spotted, needs spraying with Confidor or something similar


----------



## yustr

Mrs. yustr wanted to go to a local nursery to load up for this year's planting. I went along and snapped a few.




















This one is from our garden - I liked how the sun highlighted only a small portion of the flower. 











Note: all are reduced to 800x600 - lots more detail in the full size images but they're >24 MB each. :uhoh: All were shot using my new 50mm F4 macro.


----------



## zuluclayman

nice images there yustr - I'm with you on that last one - the light falls very nicely 
love the first too - nice DoF and shapes and colours work so well.

These are some roses in a park - had a meeting to go to nearby and arrived early so grabbed the camera and shot these - the colour of these particular ones was really vivid against the greenery and was around midday so very strong clear light which I don't normally like but...


----------



## WereBo

Superb pics both









@ yustr - #2 & #3 are beautiful, that partial shade on #2 and deep shade on #3 makes both stunners.

@ Zulu - I can almost smell those roses, the strong sunlight works well to show their true colour and textures of the petals.


----------



## yustr

Zulu,

Nice. I agree - the mid-day sun can be tough. Funny, photographers complaining about there being too much light.

The second rose almost has a "beauty in the post-apocalyptic world" feel with the structure out of focus in the background being a mushroom cloud. Or is it just my mood this morning? :nonono:


----------



## zuluclayman

Ha ha , yustr, you must have been feeling post apocalyptic indeed - the out of focus structure behind is a rotunda which does indeed look a bit nuclear, both mushroom cloudish and maybe also a bit like the structure now known as the Peace Dome

Yep, we are a funny lot - mostly complaining there's not enough light and bringing in lighting kits or using flash units then on the other hand complaining when there's too much light blowing out highlights etc. - fussy, fussy, fussy... one of these days someone will come up with a camera with the sensitivity of our eyes :smile:


----------



## WereBo

Time to revive an old thread, I reckon :grin: - Taken in Greenwich Park yesterday during another 'exploration' :laugh:





























The dreaded 'Autofocus-Syndrome' again :sigh:.....


----------



## zuluclayman

that first flower looks great - hard photographing white flowers in reasonably bright light without getting blown highlights if you don't have full manual control.


----------



## WereBo

I was really pleased with that 1st pic too, 'twas one of the few that didn't need any 'tweaking', it's straight out of the camera :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin

not actually a flower but I took this shot yesterday when I took my Brother and a mate of his on a 24 kilometer hike half way up Ymitto Mountain, the leaves caught my eye and were the main focus of my attention. I was really pleased with what else was caught subconciously around about .. and the results after a little bit of tweaking to the image.


----------



## WereBo

Hi DF, not seen you for a while, how the devil are you ol' chap? :wave:

WOW!!! That looks like you've found a nice vein of Lapis-Lazuli there DF, is it an animal's nest or something? It's definitely a superb shot, with a wondrous mix of textures and colours, beautiful! ray:


----------



## Done_Fishin

There are many of those green leaves to be seen when walking up the mountain .. usually seen in 3's like this 










but that may be because they are appearing now as autumn and cooler weather approaches. In the photo in the post above, these two caught my eye because they were growing by the rockface at the side of the road and seemed to be going perpendicular. I loved the shape and colouring so grabbed the shot not noticing the immediate environment. A Pleasant surprise awaited me when I viewed the photo on my PC :smile:

I hardly think it's a nest or anything spectacular. The acorns must have accumulated there by chance since there is a lot of what I suppose is called holley oak .. looks like holley bushes yet have acorns on them rather than red berries. Again the bushes are predominant along the edge of the road

Another couple of items that caught me eye, no idea what they are but the sunshine & colouring against the background caught my eye on the first whilst the strange way that the berries are held caught my attention in the second


----------



## DonaldG

Wow, there are some amazing photos posted here over the last few months


----------

